# Need help with my EF 50mm F1.8 II Lens



## gregoryadam (Aug 27, 2011)

I just got this lens and can't seem to get the great pictures that people keep telling me is possible.  Any suggestions on what setting to take pictures on would be greatly appreciated.  I have a Canon T2i camera.  Thanks!


----------



## CCericola (Aug 27, 2011)

I like using that lens at f2.8 or f8. They seem to be the sweet spots for me.

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## gregoryadam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks Christina for the quick response.  I'm a true camera novice so I need a little more help.  I'm not yet ready for full manual mode.  Do I go to AV mode and then change the f-stop?


----------



## CCericola (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes that's it. You should try manual too. Set the f-stop then point the camera at your subject and set the shutter speed until the meter is at zero. It's fun and a great way to learn the relationship between iso, f-stop, shutter speed and focal length.

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## Bakugekiki (Aug 28, 2011)

What is bad about your photos? What are you not happy about when you look at them?

You have to remember that it's *you* taking a great picture, the camera is an extension of you. It sounds cliché but you should be able to shoot great pictures whatever the lens and camera.


----------



## Dao (Aug 29, 2011)

Please post an example and see what you mean by not a great picture.  The issue maybe something else.


----------



## Destin (Aug 29, 2011)

^^ agreed, we need to see examples. There are about 789329748623862 ways a photo can be "not good." We aren't mind readers.


----------



## Mot (Aug 31, 2011)

Maybe they worked out why they were taking such horrific pictures! That or they got bored of the forum and haven't signed in for four days?


----------



## Tomasko (Aug 31, 2011)

I think it's pretty obvious what is the problem here... The OP obviously doesn't even know what an aperture is, nor how to change it. If he doesn't know the basics of the photography, there's no way to get the pictures he wants.
The first step of a newbie should be RTFM. When you're done with it, look for tutorials on the internet on the correct exposure, on composition etc. Then and ONLY then it is possible to get the results you want.


----------



## eUgalde13 (Sep 18, 2011)

I think most of the problems for us newbies with this lens is the absence of IS. Try using a tripod and a remote shutter or 2 secs timer, you'll see a big improvement 

Sent from my iPhone using PhotographyForum app


----------



## tevo (Sep 18, 2011)

This is just a _bit_ vague... specify a little more and people will be able to help you much more!


----------



## shootermcgavin (Sep 23, 2011)

I have the same lens and I think it takes pretty bad photos also, I thought it would be better for a prime but it's a pretty cheap lens.  My Tamron 18-270 takes a much better photo.  I'm hoping to pick up an 85mm this weekend but I also kind of want a EOS 5d... I really wish there was a black market on camera equipment or if there is that I knew about it.


----------



## Tomasko (Sep 24, 2011)

eUgalde13 said:
			
		

> I think most of the problems for us newbies with this lens is the absence of IS.


If you can't hold steady your camera with 50mm lens on it, you must have some medical issues. Sorry, but this focal length can be VERY easily hand-hold, it just needs a little practice and proper technique.



shootermcgavin said:


> I have the same lens and I think it takes pretty bad photos also, I thought it would be better for a prime but it's a pretty cheap lens.  My Tamron 18-270 takes a much better photo.  I'm hoping to pick up an 85mm this weekend but I also kind of want a EOS 5d... I really wish there was a black market on camera equipment or if there is that I knew about it.


Tamron 18-270 will NEVER provide better pictures than 50mm prime. You must either have a faulty lens, in which case you should send it to RMA, or you're doing something wrong, like taking 10s exposures without a tripod..  It's true it is a cheap lens, but mostly because of its build quality and AF speed, not because IQ.


----------

